# JAVA - Pb installation JEXT



## bre_mac (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

je suis un nouveau possesseur de mac (mac mini intel) et j'ai un souci lorsque je veux installer l'éditeur java JEXT.
Voici le msg d'erreur :
Impossible de désarchiver "Jext-5.0.tar" dans dossier (erreur 2 - Fichier ou répertoire inexistant).

Qu'est ce que cela signifie ?


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Mai 2006)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacGé ,

Ton message d'erreur indiquerait un soucis dans la phase de décompression de l'installeur de Jext. 

Deux possibilités:

ton archive .tar.gz est corrompue (soucis lors du D/L depuis sourceforge par ex.) 
tu essaie de désarchiver dans un endroit où tu n'en as pas le droit ? (soucis avec les droits)

Pour commencer, quelle manipulation fais-tu pour décompresser l'archive ? Un simple double-clic depuis le Finder devrait suffir à extraire le .tar, puis le décompresser à son tour .

Il semble sur leur site qu'il y ait un Java WebStart. Tu peux l'utiliser sur mac os pour installer sans effort l'appli également .


----------



## bre_mac (26 Mai 2006)

Merci pour tes conseils.
J'avais bien double cliqué sur le fichier (.tar) pour l'installer et cela dans un dossier dont je suis le propriétaire.
Par contre je ne sais pas ce que c'est un java webstart peux tu m'en dire plus ?

Par avance merci
A+


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Mai 2006)

Java WebStart permet d'installer _à distance_ une application Java. 

Cela consiste en fait à un simple fichier XML (extension jnlp) qui décrit -entre autre- les éléments qui consituent l'application. Ce fichier est déposé sur un serveur web (pour que les utilisateurs y accèdent facilement).

Le plugin java webstart doit être installé au préalable sur ton navigateur (il l'est sous Safari par défaut). Mais tu peux également lancer la console WebStart (/Applications/Utilitaires/Java/Java Web Start) et saisir l'URL du fameux fichier jnlp.

C'est un moyen simple de récupérer une appli Java sans se soucier de son installation. 

En cliquant donc sur le lien de Web Start de JExt, cela devrait t'installer l'appli (dsl, j'ai pas le temps ce matin d'essayer :rose.


De plus, regarde dans le dossier où tu as double-cliqué sur le fichier .tar.gz... il devrait y avoir, en plus du fichier .tar, un répertoire un les resources qui étaient contenues dans l'archive .... ou alors, c'est que ton fichier était corrompu (Jean-Pierre ).


----------

